# Height of Cut



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

I would like some opinions on the HOC and the potential leveling of new sod.

BEFORE AND AFTER

First this was installed on Oct 1st. I watered 2 to 3 times a day for 1hr each time for 2 straight weeks. I let it dry out and did the first cut with a Craftsman 20in rotary set on 3, last Saturday. I then began watering an 1 hr every other day, which brings us to today. I dropped the mower to 2, which brings me to my questions.

1. I would assume that several of these marks are scalp marks, so next spring should I try to keep at 3 all year, i know that its usually no a great idea to keep it at that height, but if my wife has to look at that all next year, I will have a miserable summer!

2. I also assume that we will need to do some leveling, but isn't that at least a spring 2022 project? Fyi I measured 3 different spots and we were anywhere from 1 to 2 in.

3. Should this be the final cut this year?

Any ideas ideas or pointers are greatly welcomed and appreciated!

Roll Tide!


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

I wouldn't mow much anymore this year with the temps falling. If it was me I would let it get as long as it can before the frost, and it goes dormant. You don't want to keep scalping as the Bermuda needs the tissue to store up carbohydrates for the winter, and a faster green up. Start leveling next year when it's the growing season and the Bermuda can recover the quickest. I'm not sure what you are mowing with but possibly can use something else to limit the scalping or minimize it. I know that you are excited for the yard, but this year is over. People keep their HOC at all different heights. Hybrids are usually around the .5 and common is around 1.0. That doesn't mean people do less or more. It's all about a healthy stand of turf, and what you can maintain plus makes you happy.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If you were going to rotary mow, should have used St Augustine or Centipede instead. 3" is appropriate maintenance height for St Augustine.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@Greendoc I'm not attached to any specific mower, I have a 60inch zero, but 2 things have kept it off, first roots aren't developed enough to put it on there and worried it would shred it. Second to many tight turns and a pretty steep grade coming down pump and the house. Which also a reason I'm opposed to a power reel mower, but I'm not opposed to a manual reel mower, if that would prevent some of these issues.

As for the choice in grass, that's what the wife wanted and kinda is what it is, so gotta work with it....

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

From the picture you put up, that is the kind of area I mow every day with a greens mower. Turns with a reel mower are handled by making 3-4 passes on the perimeter so I have an area to turn around in. Hybrid Bermuda is not particularly easy to mow with a manual reel mower.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@Greendoc How do you think it would handle the 90 degree angle in the fence corner also a stretch thats probably 8ft x 4ft that's got a 20 to 25 degree slope? And yes that rotary in the corners and along the fence is a a pain in the butt! What specfic brand and size are you using?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Corners and 20-25 degree slopes should not have grass on them


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@Greendoc I'm assuming that you have a fence around your pool, so do you not have grass in the corner where the fences meet?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No pool. I am also commercial. Meaning customers are strongly urged to re landscape areas that are awkward to mow. Areas that are awkward to mow do not match in appearance with areas that can be mowed correctly


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

A tru cut would be a powered reel that you can feather the clutch and it will go up any hill you can put it on. Far less scalping vs a rotary.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

That area would look great at .5 with a pool in the middle of it!


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@Greendoc As in the picture the corners are where the fences meet and the grade is where they graded it to where water runs away from the pool opposed to towards it. So there zero ways around either of those issues. Here is another pic for some reference.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If you are talking about where everyone is standing, that can be mowed with a reel mower. Especially if it is a Trimmer or Tru Cut. Even a greensmower can do that. Do not know where people get the idea that a reel mower does not work unless the ground is countertop flat.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

Then that's what I will definitely look into, I definitely appreciate all the feedback. I have no clue about them, only reviews that I have watched and most of those are on the California.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Only time I say no is if the grade is 30 or more.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

Which brand do you think is best for what you have seen? That is also very user friendly?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I would lean towards the Cal Trimmer if not doing a Toro GM 1000


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Being able to feather the clutch on a tru cut is very nice! Wish all greens mowers were able to do that and not just lowering the throttle. A cal trimmer is also ok, lighter but the single wheel in the middle is a all go or nothing.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Where's this 20-25 degree slope? Is this where the people are standing? That slope is nothing.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@FATC1TY No sir, if look at the control panel ( center left) that is where the slope really begins and proceeds left.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@FATC1TY This may be a better angle.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah like I said, I don't see anything there that I personally wouldn't put my GM1600 on, and cut it at .5 inch. I have TifTuf on similar sloped areas, and zero issue


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@FATC1TY Thanks for the comments! The lawn is very new, less than a month old. So im trying to learn as much as possible and be Uber prepared for spring!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Newandconfused said:


> @FATC1TY Thanks for the comments! The lawn is very new, less than a month old. So im trying to learn as much as possible and be Uber prepared for spring!


Look for any reel and youll be fine. A trucut or mclane will get you in the door for cheap on the used market, figure out if powered reel is for you at that point.

One thing with that tiftuf is its very prone to scalping especially the longer you keep it. It'll look IMO like crap anything over around 1.25 inches. If kept well and maintained properly with good cultural practice, 1 in is awesome and thick still.

I kept mine at .5-.65 all season on a bumpy lawn and it did extremely well with the GA heat.

You'll be fine to cut it good enough to not scalp till it goes dormant and it'll go longer than most Bermuda's before it turns brown. Start working it down in the early spring as it'll green up faster too. Take it to the dirt and don't look back.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@FATC1TY

Just curious if you've ever done any leveling?

If so how much sand would you think for roughly 2600 sqft? 
Also Do you think that at 6 months it to young to think about leveling?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Newandconfused said:


> @FATC1TY
> 
> Just curious if you've ever done any leveling?
> 
> ...


Minor leveling, but haven't really tackled much, I did a lot of prep and rolling to help it early on.

Not sure on sand, Id say 1 yard per 1k would be a decent start but not really sure. Plenty of threads here for leveling to read up on and use others pictures and guidance based on your own needs.

6 months isn't too young, but considering you have turf that's almost 1 month old, id venture to just say around April or May would be ideal growth and green up weather permitting to give it a shot. Or wait until July, it'll be growing like wild and will be completely fine.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@Greendoc Thoughts on the value?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not bad for a first mower. Be aware of what a new reel and Bedknife costs.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Not bad for a first mower. Be aware of what a new reel and Bedknife costs.


Hell, I need to be aware of what they are first!!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

$650 for a new reel assembly $200 for a new bedknife


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@Greendoc OK so I know this is probably very hard to by the pics, but would you think those.need to be replaced? If so, I might as well spend a few more hundred and start new!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I think you are ok. Does it look like the mower has been heavily used? Way you can tell is if on the side plate of the mower where the reel moves towards and away from the bedknife, there is a slot with a bolt going through it. The bolt should not be bottomed out against that slot.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Newandconfused said:


> I would like some opinions on the HOC and the potential leveling of new sod.
> 
> BEFORE AND AFTER
> 
> ...


Curious on how that fence is even legal for a pool enclosure.

Get some landscaping going too. I wouldn't want grass along a fence line like that especially in those corners. I'd be going for some privacy hedges .

I'd get some beds going around the pool too!


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@Wfrobinette what are your questions about the fence? Also not sure if you can see behind it but there are 6 25ft cedars blocking my only neighbor. I live on 7 acres tucked in the country about 250ft off our road


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Newandconfused said:


> @Wfrobinette what are your questions about the fence? Also not sure if you can see behind it but there are 6 25ft cedars blocking my only neighbor. I live on 7 acres tucked in the country about 250ft off our road


Most states require 4 foot fence with 52 inch gate levers. Plus the 4ft can't have any mechanism by which someone could easily climb. A 3 or 4 yo could get over that fence.

No didn't notice the trees. So privacy is set.

I would still consider getting something in the corners and along the fencing to make mowing a breeze. Getting some color near the pool will will make an already nice area gorgeous.

Drift roses are wonderful for all spring summer and early fall color. Almost no maintenance.

Echinacea are easy too.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@Wfrobinette Im sure that it hard to tell, but they are 4ft tall, gate is that you see is 10ft. I have another to the right not picture that's 60in, that has a child safety latch, but the 10ft doesn't. Great ideas on the landscaping, wife is really wanting a couple of palm trees. I'm not going to lie I agree with you on the border and corner, but I'm not going to lie after what I spent on that sod, I really don't think I can bring myself to do ot!


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Newandconfused said:


> @Wfrobinette Im sure that it hard to tell, but they are 4ft tall, gate is that you see is 10ft. I have another to the right not picture that's 60in, that has a child safety latch, but the 10ft doesn't. Great ideas on the landscaping, wife is really wanting a couple of palm trees. I'm not going to lie I agree with you on the border and corner, but I'm not going to lie after what I spent on that sod, I really don't think I can bring myself to do ot!


I get it. Look into Tnex PGR(Expensive but goes a long way) and follow the directions for banding and edging. That will keep the grass in control around the fence.

I had some windmill palms in VA beach years ago.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Newandconfused said:


> Great ideas on the landscaping, wife is really wanting a couple of palm trees.


In case you/wife don't already know, palm trees can be extremely "messy." I have four around my pool that produce thousands of fruit. If I don't trim the fruit stalks a few times a year, the fruit fall on my deck or in my pool and add to the "enjoyment" of maintaining a pool.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

AllisonN said:


> A tru cut would be a powered reel that you can feather the clutch and it will go up any hill you can put it on. Far less scalping vs a rotary.


I was able to feather the clutch on my GM1000 with ease.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

dfw_pilot said:


> AllisonN said:
> 
> 
> > A tru cut would be a powered reel that you can feather the clutch and it will go up any hill you can put it on. Far less scalping vs a rotary.
> ...


Lol let me rephrase that then as I can feather my clutch on my 260sl also but when using my tru cut or any other tru cut you are able to walk at your pace with ease, like driving any type of vehicle. Press the gas and you go, let up some and it slows. Just more beginner friendly and not much of a learning curve, that you have with a greens mower in a homeowner yard with obstacles. I also would think with that much fence around his pool he would like to get as close as he can to it, without a transport stud grabbing the fence by accident and the mower pulled right into it. Just my personal thoughts on it


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Remove the transport axles. I've never been a fan of buying a TruCut and then moving up to a greens mower, but I'm probably biased. Buy right the first time. Is a TruCut the right mower for the OP? I'm not sure but the simplicity of the Toro won me over pretty quickly.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

@dfw_pilot thoughts on the McLane? The ability to run the reel separately from the drive train is very appealing to me.
@AllisonN?


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

You can do that with a mclane. They are lighter and can push without using the drive wheel. Mclane and a tru cut and also a trimmer will allow you to run the reel without the roller. But the drive actually still turns on a mclane and trimmer it's just stored in the up position. On a tru cut it actually has 2 clutches that work independently from one another. I would think any of them would get the job done for you and can be fairly reasonable. I see that you are in central Ga... which part? I have tru cut and JD 260sl greens mower and a Few friends with other mowers. I'm up in Senoia GA. You're more than welcome to come up and take them for a spin.

By no means am I pushing any brand onto anyone, just speaking of my personal experience. I started with a tru cut and moved to a greens mower but honestly I can say that if I'm looking for a easy mow or quicker one I use the tru cut over the greens mower. A lot of the reason for that is I still have obstacles in my yard and beds completely around my yard that it can be tough or more attention to detail to not run over everything. Yes the transport studs can be removed on a toro and cut on a JD but you still can only get so close. Whereas a homeowner reel you can pretty much mow 1 inch away. You have a lot of fence to cut close to and to me I see that being a huge value unless you enjoy weed eating.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Several years ago I owned and operated a mowing service. I got to see up close what "professional" landscape architects did. They'd grass slopes that were too steep to mow, and place narrow strips of grass besides concrete walkways. The mower would strow clippings from the grass all over the concrete (I was a bagger, imagine doing this with a mulching mower). My advice: make your architect mow what they design/install for a few months.

In corners you could round them off and put a small bed for flowers or pots. All your boundaries need to be accessible to the mower. Minimize the areas where you need a string trimmer because it's the most difficult tool to control. Make boundaries so that you can use a stick edger where possible.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I have always said that someone wanting to call themselves a landscape designer of any kind or earn ASLA credentials needs to maintain a landscape for a period of 1 calendar year commencing 5 years after that landscape was installed.

That way, the problems caused by misplacement of trees, overcrowding of trees or plants, and bad grades become lessons they are not learning in school.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Well said @LoCutt. Sometimes though it's a work in progress figuring out that your original plan wasn't as great as you thought. I know with my own yard that I planned, I'm having to adjust the boundaries of the lawn and change some things because it wasn't as easy to mow as I thought it would be. If OP wants a certain type of mower and grass, he can still have it with some minor adjustments to where the grass is, rounding corners, and placing flowerbeds in areas too steep to mow. It looks better that way I'm finding than cruddily maintained grass and I'm less likely to put off taking care of it if it's easy to get to.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

As far as leveling next year, go for it. I did a heavy leveling on my Celebration just a couple months after planting and didn't have any trouble. If it's really bumpy, plan on using at least 1.5 yards per 1000 sq ft. Looks like it'll be a fun yard!


----------

